# Transvestite Says Florida Officer Made Him Perform Sex Act



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wftv.com*

A transvestite is making some shocking allegations about what happened inside a Mount Dora police car. Wednesday, Lieutenant Roger Chilton was put on administrative leave because of the claims. 
James Bronson said the officer made him perform a sexual act inside the patrol car. Lt. Chilton turned in his badge Wednesday morning because of what Bronson, a transvestite prostitute, said happened inside Chilton's unmarked police car. 
Chilton is best known for talking about what other people are accused of doing. Now he's under investigation after Bronson said Chilton forced him to perform a sex act on him. 
"Lt. Chilton is actually quite stunned. He cannot understand the motivation of someone making an allegation of this nature," said defense attorney Sam Oliver. 
Chilton was off-duty last week when he went to backup another officer on a suspicious person call. That officer had just driven Bronson to a Circle K at the Lake-Orange county line. Chilton then showed up and said Bronson approached him. Dispatch documents show both officers thought Bronson was a white female. 
"He freely admits this person requested a ride and he offered a ride," Oliver said. 
Five days later, Bronson showed up at the Mount Dora Police Department complaining that Chilton abused his power and demanded a sex act during that ride. 
"Talk is cheap, but the investigation will show whether or not there's any merit to this and I would just tell everyone, until facts are in on this, to reserve judgment. Allegations can be made by anyone," said Chief Randy Scoggins, Mount Dora Police Department. 
Channel 9 found Bronson's record includes at least 25 arrests for crimes, including prostitution and domestic battery. The chief said Chilton has an impeccable record as a senior member of his command staff. 
"He's done a super job here and to have these kind of allegations made is devastating to me, both personally and professionally, and to this organization," Scoggins said. 
Lt. Chilton told Eyewitness News that department policy prohibits him from telling his side of the story until the investigation is finished. 
The Orange County Sheriff's Office sex crimes unit will forward the case to the state attorney for review. In the meantime, Chilton is on paid leave.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ohhh that would suck (no pun intended) if the cop got a hummer from what he thought was a girl and it ended up being a guy.


----------



## ferus fidelitas (Aug 23, 2005)

how do you prove that you didn't do something ? here is a career criminal who has probably lied in court 25 times proclaiming his innocence on various charges that is making allegations against an officer who ostensibly has an honorable record... I'm siding with the officer. This could happen to any of us


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

whats important is what would the reveeerrrend jeeessse jaaackson and al (all crackers are racist) sharpton have to say


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Charles Bronson must be pissed. It sounds like BS charges to detract from anything positive (By giving the scumbag a ride).


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> whats important is what would the reveeerrrend jeeessse jaaackson and al (all crackers are racist) sharpton have to say


They would march through the downtown streets chanting:

"NO JUSTICE NO PEACE"
"NO CHICKS WITH DICKS"


----------

